# Such a hard decision!!!



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Went a visited the litter today. 2 girls to choose from. Totally different personalities. One very playful and busy. The other very chilled out but sweet. The chilled out one was the runt of the litter but still so beautiful. They will be 5 weeks old tomorrow. Going back in another 10 days to make our final choice. Me my husband and teenage son really are leaning to the chilled out love bug. My 11 year old daughter is in live with the playful one. Of course I'm sure when the little one browns up another week she will be playful too! HELP!!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

What are your plans with this pup? If you are looking for a pet that settles in the house, or a companion you can work with and spend a lot of time working with, sounds like you might have both to choose from. Tell the breeder the level of activity and structure you plan to have (be realistic) and let them help you choose. I've been there before, first shepherd, fell in love with a look and personality and was very disappointed with the temperment I got. She was an affectionate dog that gave us lots of joy, just not the right dog for us.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

I'm so irritated this silly app will not let me fix my typos!!! When she grows up not browns up. Live, love, whatever!  yes, I'm going to talk in detail with the breeder about it. We basically want a good, loyal pet, that will provide a certain level of security. She's coming from a line of western german working dog. Schutzhund is the sport that her line specializes in. I may or may it train schutzhund with her but will certainly do basic training. I don't want an extremely hyper dog. I want an affectionate dog but not over the top. We also have a 13 year old 4 pound Yorkie. That's another reason why the calmer one sounds better for us. However because she was so shy my daughter has it in her head that she won't be playful. I know that's not true. I just think she's so young and being the runt she was a little slower. I think they will both be great dogs. My vet met us over there and did some little test on them and liked the runt. Said she seemed more trusting, submissive and something about her eye contact. I did notice she would just look at you deeply. Anyway time will tell. I have first choice so I need to make it count!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't pick the chill out one. You'll regret it. 

Pick the one that wants to play with you. Not the one that you have to encourage to play with you. It should go without saying you want the confident pup and not the shy one. 

You couldn't pay me to take a shy dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Chill doesn't have to mean shy, I usually look for "chill" puppies. With the breeder's input, I typically pick a puppy that wants to engage with me, play with toys, chase balls, and really wants food/treats. I avoid puppies that appear hyper (chasing their tails, spinning, biting at bars of the crate or pen). I prefer a puppy that acts "cool" - real confident, energetic but not too hyper or hectic, alerts to a toy or food and wants to interact to get it, but can also settle down.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Chill doesn't have to mean shy, I usually look for "chill" puppies. With the breeder's input, I typically pick a puppy that wants to engage with me, play with toys, chase balls, and really wants food/treats. I avoid puppies that appear hyper (chasing their tails, spinning, biting at bars of the crate or pen). I prefer a puppy that acts "cool" - real confident, energetic but not too hyper or hectic, alerts to a toy or food and wants to interact to get it, but can also settle down.



Yes! That's more what she seemed. Both the vet and his wife said "she's the best one" and to be totally honest they are all pretty young to see the full personalities. One day shy of 5 weeks. We are going back when they are a full 6 weeks. When you clapped and called the puppies (there were 4) they would all happily come to you. She was just in last place. You could tell you'd probably had to just get by. With 2 boys and 1 other female that just towered over her. Really none of them "played" per say, I brought a you and they just were not that interested The others just tried to eat my shoe and bite my hand and lick me while she just was fine with me holding and petting her. When my son was holding her she was grabbing on to his arm and didn't want him to put her down.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Talked to the breeder last night. His advise was to wait another week or so and come back. They change so rapidly and at 5 weeks don't have loads of personality. He however did agree that there was just something about the calmer/smaller






one. He did say that through his observation she seems a bit more adventurous. Like the first one out the kennel door with no hesitation. Also he said she is very engaging, which is what I noticed. When you looked at her she stared right back, deeply. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Sounds like you already made up your mind. 

Mine is the runt of her litter, wouldn't take her eyes off me as soon as I entered the room, would run after her litter mates for a quick wrestle match and then run right back to me for kisses. I think she claimed me the moment she saw me and I couldn't be happier. :wub:

Best of luck with whichever one you choose. They're both adorable!


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a hard topic. There is just so much debate.

I can't tell you my experience though! 

Rambo was the only male in his litter so I didn't get to choose between multiple males. He is extremely laid back, and I LOVE it. He's not shy at all, his confidence level is through the roof! He plays very well, he is not rough at all unless we're playing tug with a rope. He's energetic but not hyper. He is so easy to train too. I'm not sure that training is correlated to how laid back or how hyper the pup is though. 

Most of the time he lays around the house. He's great on walks too. 

This is all good for me because this is what *I* want in a companion. I'm not looking for anything else. So it truly depends on what you're looking for.

Good luck with your new addition when you get her!  

P.S......Post pictures when you do get her!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

4 to 5 weeks is too early to make any judgements .

Wait until they are 7 to 8 weeks.

Pups may not be the same age , meaning that all the pups born may not have been conceived on the same date , so some may be a difference of 3 to 4 days or as long as the breeding period was .

When you are only 28 to 35 days old 4 days is a massive difference in development . The more time goes on the less this matters.
The neurological and social development won't be the same.

the pedigree of the parents will give you a good guideline as to what to expect . 

what is the pedigree ?


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yes, my heart is pulled in one direction but I will wait I till next weekend when we have a second visit. The breeder had told me all about her Pedigree but most if it's over my head. Bottom line is that the grandparents were brought here from western Germany. They are working dogs. He breeds for temperament. His main interest is training and competing in schutzhund. Some of his dogs are champions. I may are may not do schutzhund with her but we will do some sort of sport just to keep her busy and for fun. These are the parents















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If the one on the right is the dam , and is shown as an adult , then she may just be making size standard . Seems small . Both of them look like healthy , bright animals. The "runt" may be more of the dam's size. ??
Were there just the two pups in the litter ? What are the other ones like.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Yes the






One on the right is the dam, she's about 70 pounds (not nursing obviously) there were 4 pups. 2 solid black pups that were male and the two black/tan that were females. The other 3 were bigger than the one I have my heart set on. Here is a picture of the 2 girls and one of the boys. The big girl is up front the little one on the left and boy solid black in the back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nice looking , alert pups . hard choice . If you are so drawn to the one , go with your gut because you might be second guessing yourself if you don't .


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with not picking right now. The pups I picked myself were just shy of 8 weeks old and 9 weeks. The first time, there were 3 to pick from (10 in the litter but I wanted a stock coated male). The second time, it was also a big litter but based on what I described, the breeder sent me 2 males and let me make my final pick. I probably would have refused to pick before 7 weeks.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

And the winner is!........ We are sticking with the smaller one. The one that original ally pulled at our hearts. She's so darn cute. She's playful but not over bearing. When she got tired she just sat next to you and chilled out. We spent an hour and a half there today playing with both girl. We played with them independently and together. The other one that my daughter loves is extremely cute and playful. I know my daughter is sad that we are not choosing her but I just think her personality is too big for us. She's hyper and pushy. She is interested in you right away which is why my daughter likes her but she just bull dozes over the other dogs like a boss and since we have a little geriatric Yorkie at home I think a little bit will go a LONG way. The one we chose follows you around but at the same time doesn't seem so needy!! 2 more weeks. They were 6 weeks 2 days today.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

She's precious!!!! :wub: Congrats on the new baby. Look forward to many pictures. (subtle hint)


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Wonderful! of course, I admit I lost my heart to her when I saw the photo of your son holding her, so I'm biased and don't even have a logical argument to back it up. 

Jelpy


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Jelpy said:


> Wonderful! of course, I admit I lost my heart to her when I saw the photo of your son holding her, so I'm biased and don't even have a logical argument to back it up.
> 
> Jelpy



Lol seriously! Right! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

A boy and his dog







Girl too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

What are you going to name her?


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Actually her name is Alena 
I found the name a couple days after losing my almost 16 year old Yorkie. I googled what it meant and this is what I found. I knew then it was her name









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

